# My precious! (Pic Heavy)



## mjacqueline (Mar 31, 2006)

I get a great sense of enjoy looking at my stash. To think in the beginning of 2005, all I had were Tilt, Swish and Beauty Marked, and Hug Me lipstick.

My has it grown. I have to thank Specktra for it.

I was bored in the morning so finally took pictures of all my makeup.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My makeup brushes. Quite a few from Essential Beauty Supplies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









My foundation, loose powder and concealor. (Covermark Extra Formula Creme fdn, Brightening Loose Powder, Brightening Compact Powder, MAC SFF, Loose Blot Powder, Catherine Denueve Blot Powder, Select Cover up and Lancome Adaptive fdn)






My blushes (MAC Blushes L to R Pinch O Peach, Tenderling & Coppertone, MSF L To R Petticoat and Naked You, Pure Luxe blush samples in organiser and my Stila blushes, Amaryllis Pot Rouge, Lotus and Petunia Convertible Colour)






My MAC eyeshadows

in 15 pan palette
1st row L to R Sweet Venus, Slip Pink, Shroom, Gorgeous Gold, Lavender Sky
2nd row Swish, Expensive Pink, Retrospeck, Metamorph,Beautiful Iris
3rd row D'Bohemia, Sumptious Olive, Swimming, Beauty Marked
lone e/s in pot Overgrown
in 4 pan palette
Moon's Reflection, Frost, Tilt
Printout Cool and Warm Palette and 2005 Travel Exclusive Palette






My MAC and Pure Luxe Pigments






My other eye stuff (too much of a hassle to list everything down!)






Where I keep l my eye stuff. (In a TEA makeup bag)






My lipstuff






How I organise them.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This is where I keep all my babies.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Whew! Thats all folks, at least until Sweetiecake comes.   :jump:


----------



## simar (Mar 31, 2006)

nice collection!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 31, 2006)

That's a great collection, especially your brushes!


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks alot, I love my brushes. Especially my 187.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 4, 2006)

I enjoy looking at my MAC items too.  Must be part of our addiction...  =)
You do have quite a nice collection of items tho!


----------



## tricky (Apr 5, 2006)

ohhhh i love it, your brushes kick bootie!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 5, 2006)

is that a pic of you mum and dad's wedding...i keep a pic in my room too hehehe

nice collection so clean


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 5, 2006)

Thats actually my wedding picture.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

im drooling over ur brushes...theyre so gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely collection


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I love your collection!  Cute TEA makeup bag too!!


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My collection is getting bigger and bigger though with Barbie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AndI do love my brushes. I have everything I need.


----------



## miss-lilly (Mar 31, 2007)

Very nice collection!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the little drawers!! They are exactly what I've been looking for!


----------

